# Weird fanfic couplings



## Therahedwig (Oct 30, 2004)

This tread is for all those weird fanfic coupelings.

Coupelings I've met:
(With m/m parings it's always the Seme(Dominant partner) first and then the Uke(passive partner) and the pairings are under the Seme or under the male partner)
Don't worry some where just in the sumenary of the fanfic(I din't read them all)

Naruto:

NaruSasu(There's also SasuNaru, SasuNuriko, NaruSasuko and SasukoNuriko)
NaruSaku
NaruIno
NaruHina
NaruGaara
NaruShika
NaruTema
NaruShino
NaruKiba
NaruNaru(With a kagebunshin ofcourse!)
NaruTenten
NaruNeji
NaruTsun(Actually the sumanary implied it was more the other way around)
NaruHanabi
NaruKono
naruOc
NarukoAnko
Sasuke:

SasuNaru(See NaruSasu)
SasuSaku
SasuIno
SasuHina
SasuGaara
SasuShino
SasuNeji
SasuTsun
SasuOc(see ItaOC)
SasuTen
SasuIta
Sakura:

SakuIno
SakuTema
Ino:

InoTema
InoSaku
InoHina
Shikamaru:

ShikaNaru
ShikaIno
ShikaTema
ShikaChoji
ShikaSasu
Choji:

ChojiIno
ChojiShika
ChojiAkamaru
Hinata:

HinaSaku
HinaKin
HinaTenten
Kiba:

KibaShino
KibaHina
KibaNaru
KibaKanku
KibaIno
Shino:

ShinoKiba
ShinoHina
ShinoIno
ShinoKanku
ShinoNaru
ShinoKin
Neji:

NejiNaru
NejiHina
NejiTenten
NejiLee
NejiGaara(This one is getting popular!)
NejiSaku
NejiHanabi
Lee:

Leesaku
LeeIno
LeeGaara(friendship vibes)
LeeTenten
Kakashi( finaly):

KakaIru(no irukaka)
KakaSasu
KakaNaru
KakaSaku
KakaAsu
KakaTsun
KakaKuran
KakaGai
KakaObito
KakaOC(original character)
KakaKabu
KakaHina
KakaAya(how could I ever forget this one?)
Asuma:

AsuKure
AsuShika
Kurenai:

KureHina
KureNaru
Gai:

GaiKaka
GaiLee
Mizuki(evil sensei):

MizuLee
Jiraiya:

JirTsun
JirKaka
JirNaru
Tsunade:

See NaruTsun
Orochimaru:

OroSasu
OroKabu
OroKimi
OroNaru(WTF?)
OroIta
OroTsun
OroJir
OroAnko
OroIru
Kabuto:

KabuSasu
KabuNaru
KabuShizu
Itachi:

ItaSasu(also known as Uchihacest)
ItaKaka
ItaOri
ItaNaru
ItaSaku
ItaNeji
ItaHina
ItaSusui(It might have spelled it wrong.)
ItaKisame
ItaOc(yep the mary sues finally have found the fandom)
ItaIru
Kyuubi:

KyuubiNaru
KyuubiSasu
KyuubiIta
KyuubiYondi
KyuubiShuhaku
Yondaime:

YondiKaka
Genma:

GenmaSaku
GenmaHayate(according to the sumary)
GenmaIru
Iruka:

IruNaru
IruSasu
IruAya
Udon:

UdonTsun
UdonKure
UdonAnko
Konohamaru

KonoMoegi
KonoHanabi
Gaara:

GaaraTema
GaaraKankuro
GaaraNaru
GaaraSasu
GaaraShuhaku(it's...it's demon/host porn!)
GaaraNeji(This one is getting popular!)
GaaraHina
GaaraSaku
GaaraHaku
Akatsuki Leader

LeaderIta
LeaderOro(only implied though...)
Deidara

DeiNeji
Sasori

SasoSaku(Thanks to a post somewhere else, I know it exists)
Kisame

KisaIta
Zetsu

--
Tayuya

--
Kimimaro

--
Sakon

SakonOc
Ukon

--
Jiroubou

--
Sai

SaiNaru!(and implied SasuNaru)
Mizuki

MizuIru
Sarutobi

SaruEnma
Yamato

YamaSaku
Trios:

Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura
Ino/Shikamaru/Choji
K!N/Itachi/Sasuke(K!N=Kyuubi in naruto's body)
Kiba/Naruto/Hinata
Naruto/Sasuke/Gaara
Sakura/Sasuke/Neji(wa?)
Naruto/Sasuke/Itachi
You/Naruto/Sasuke
Itachi/Iruka/Kakashi
Anko/Naruto/Sakura
Neji/Naruto/Sasuke
Anything else

the 4 sound/the 4 sound
Tell me if you know more...(c'mon I'm trying to find all of them!)

Update of 8 december 2005:
Yes I'm starting a mayor update!


----------



## Therahedwig (Dec 13, 2004)

I've added some more, now it seems that mary-sues pity enough have found their way towarts this fandom.
Oh, if you don't know what a mary sue is:
*almost always an oc
*usually have a strange or unique appearence, par example: eyes that change colour with the change of mood.
*are special
*they always get one of the cast fall in love with them.
*have some weird name that eventually means something like: star or moon or anything mystical.
*they are always stronger than the strongest main character.
*are good at anything
*nobody hates them.
*they are extremly beautifull
*they have a tragic past
*the author takes one paragraph to discribe her hair, and she/he does it twice per chapter

Good example of a mary-sue:
Name: Uchiha Akako
Age: 17
appearance: black long shining hair like raven feathers in the moonlight, skin as white as porcelain, but as smouth as silk. Purple or Violet eyes, one eye uses the sharingan bloodline limit and the other the bygyuugan(I didn't spell it right did I?)BLL(BTW violet eyes+ sharingan is kinda impossible, or else you should be able to see the bll)
Clothes: a long black kimono, with red belt(?).

Uchiha Akako, is the third survivor of the uchiha clan masacre, her father was sasuke and Itachi dad, and her mother was the mom of Hinata.
She can use sharingan with one eye and bygyugan with the other.
She uses a katana and two kana's as weapons and uses the special rei-ten jutsu, which is practically unbeateble.
(She also can use the Mangekyou, but doesn't because of principes)
Denvelopment:
Itachi and Sasuke fall hopelessly in love with her(so does any boy she meets) and start to fight over her(while both are as intrested in sex as naruto in giving up.)
She is mean against Ino-pig en Sakura because the author doesn't like those two,
and to naruto she is like a big sister.


Are you already shivering?
Anyway, next time you make a fanfic with an oc, try to avoid dshe becomes like the monster above.

Oh, and gimme pairings!


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Dec 13, 2004)

You misspelled "Jiraiya" "Orochimaru" "Yondaime" "Iruka" "Kurenai" "Shukaku" "Shisui" and "Hayate".


----------



## Therahedwig (Dec 15, 2004)

oeps...

.............sorry


BTW it's shuhaku, not shukaku....


----------



## Mizura (Dec 15, 2004)

Ha! That was a nice description of a Mary Sue. Right on the spot!

Let's see, what's missing... *goes O_o at the sight of some of the couplings*

Um... I think I've seen a (very very badly written) KakaHina as well (can't confirm, didn't last through it). And let's see... what, no LeeGaara? I can't confirm if there are Yaoi GaaraLee fics out there though. But I've seen at least one very nicely written fic where Gaara and Lee become friends (well, Lee considers Gaara as a friend, Gaara considers Lee as a pest at first then slowly accepts him as a friend). While you're at it, add GaaraHina... LeeTenten too. 

Oh and OroJiraiya and OroTsunade (not sure about this one, in the fic I read, Jiraiya simply noted that Oro's been acting more "courtious" around Tsunade as well). Not explicit fics, but I've found fics of them when they were young, with one-sided feelings.

Hmm, the Udon one, it's Broken Pencil right? Apparently it's Tsunade/Udon, Anko/Udon and Kurenai/Udon... I didn't read the fic myself (I don't think so, I remember reading the summary but not the fic) , but someone posted the pairings in this fic in the Naruto Pairings thread. Oh the horror!

Heh, other one you've missed: NejiSaku. Yes, it's strange, for a while there, I didn't remember seeing NejiSaku fics out there, though I did see a strangely high number of NejiSakuSasu ... (???). But there are apparently NejiSaku fics now that are not NejiSakuSasu ones anymore. I can't confirm it though, I find the coupling weird.

I've also come across a fic pairing Hinata and Kin (you know, that sound girl who fought Shikamaru during the Chuunin exams?), so add KinHinata. And InoHina. And TentenHina (what?!? I just noticed those because I'm a Hinata fan, so notice anything with Hinata in it, though there are some things even I won't read...)

Oh, and KibaIno. KonohamaruHanabi. NejiHanabi too actually (wasn't exactly romantic though...). And I once came across a cute InoLee fic (Ino is tired of fighting against Sakura for Sasuke's attention, and thinks it's unfair that Sakura gets to monopolize both Sasuke and Lee. So she decides one day to glomp Lee instead.  )


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 15, 2004)

In the trios, the one in the middle is the one getting whipped/bossed or the one that the fic focuses on or the one the other 2 want to get some from.

I'll keep updating this list as I go finding new weird pairings or I find a new fic that features an already classified weird pairing, I'll post the links too, but if the fic is in Aff.net or somewhere else where NC-17 (or higher) fics are allowed I won't post it, instead I'll see if there's other places where somebody reviewed it (like ff_anbu) and post it, if there's no other place then I'll mention the fic.

NaruHanabi (actually pretty good)
ShinoKin 
AkamaruChouji (don't ask, the author deleted the fic but it's anbuing still exists in ff_anbu)
NaruOC
AnkoNaruSaku (still hasn't made the pairing part, but he's building the relationship up)
IruKaka (as weird as it sounds) 
MizuIru 
ShinoNaru another one yet another one
ItaIru 
ItaIruKaka 
GenmaIru
SaruEnma
OroIru 
KureNaru (the chapter only gave hints though, it's actually a NaruHina kiss at the end but the hints are still there) 
SakonOC 
KimiTayu
TayuShika 
YondaimeOC
KabuOro (yes, Kabuto as the seme)
NarukoHinata
GaiOC
GaaNaruko
KyuuOC (mostly another kitsune)
NaruShizu
TemaNaruSaku
HayateOC (or it could be Hot ANBU chick, the fic never gave the name of the girlfriend)
SasuIta (yes, Sasuke as the big bad seme)
SasuKonohamaru (WTF strike 1)another fic
LeeShika (WTF strike 2) another fic
KazekageHina (WTF strike 3, OUT!, yes, Kazekage as in Gaara's pops, scroll down to around the middle of the chapter)
HiaNeji (Hiashi, yes Neji's uncle, it's a link to the hilarious anbuefication of it instead)
DosuZaku another one yet another one
ZakuKin
NaruAkamaru (erm, it's only a chapter, scroll down to 1/4 aprox of the end, it's just a kiss but Kiba does say Akamaru will now have the hots for Naruto)
NejiKiba another fic
KabuOC
HakuNaru (rated R)
TenNaruIno (author still hasn't got to the pairings part, but it's building up)
ShikaNeji
AsumaIno
OroKaka(rated R)
ItaSasuko
GaiNaru (O.M.G. just W.T.F.? thankfully, it's just a parody)
One-sided SakuIru
KakaIta
another one (also includes KakaSasu, it's a link the anbuing of it)
GaaraOC
KakaAnko yet another fic (it also has NejiHina, NaruSaku, ShikaIno and LeeTen)
AnkoIru
OroAnko another fic (it's in french) yet another one
TsuShizu another one
ShikaSaku
KakaShika
HakuHina
IruOC
LeeNaru there's another one but it's NC-17 and it's one-sided
SakonNaru
GaaShika
KibaShika
KibaSasu (it also has NaruSasu and ItaSasu)
YonIru (also has KakaIru and GaaIru)
GaaIru (also has YonIru and KakaIru)
ShikaHinaNaru (also has ItaSaku)
RaiAoba
KibaTema (highschool fic :barf, also has NaruSaku, SasuHina, ShikaIno and NejiTen)
KidouShino (paragraph-long 'drabble')
GaaKiba
SasuTen
HanaNejiHina
NaruAyame (finally! I'm surprised nobody thought of this pairing before)
GeodudeSasuke (you read that right, Geodude from Pokemon and Sasuke, Sasuke as the uke, I won't give the link, you'll have to find it yourself)
PsyduckSakura (the author made it after being 'inspired' by the above pairing, again, you'll have to find it yourself, it's a lemon, both of them are in fact)
KisaNaru (wtf indeed again)
ObitoKurenai (wtf again, I laughed when I read the pairing)
AsuKaka
NarukoNeji (rated R)
SasuKaka (Sasuke as the seme and Kakashi as the uke, rated R)
OroSaku (anbuing of it here)
HakuSaku
KyuuHina (no link, it's NC-17 as one would expect from such a pairing)
NejiShika (no link, it's NC-17 again, this pairing is different than ShikaNeji because Neji is the seme here and Shika is the uke)
KyuuSasuNaru (no link, NC-17 yet again)
InoichiSaku (O.M.G. NC-17 again, my mind freezed when I saw this pairing)
HakuOC
KakaNeji (wtf, I think we've just hit rock bottom here)
NejiNaruSasu
ShinoTen
KankurouTen
another one
TemaTen another one
drabble
SasuTema (also contains NaruHina)
AnkoUkon (0_0... no comment)
KotetsuIzumo
AnkoGaa (oh god, I won't comment on this)
HakuGaa (same fic as above, same level of WTFness)
KidouIno
ShikaKiba (same as with NejiShika, this is different from KibaShika in that they changed roles)
TsuShika (meh, just meh, the pairings just get weirder and weirder, I can understand TsuNaru, but TsuShika?)
NejiTema
KibaSaku
GamaBuntaTsunade (O.M.F.G. W.T.F. forget all the other 'omfgwtf's I have said before, this one takes the cake )
ShinoZaku


----------



## Mizura (Dec 16, 2004)

*jaws drop to the floor*

ACK! Those ARE some might weird couplings. Ever considered putting up links to some of the weirdest ones? Just so that we can see it - and gawk at it - for ourselves...


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll try to find the fics, come back to my previous post when you pass through the forums to see if I found some of the fics again, I'll be editing it continuosly as I re-find them.


----------



## fuzzyfourears (Dec 26, 2004)

Hahahahaha!! I have some! But be warned I read this fics and, um..I actually like them, so no bashing. ^^

Haku/Gaara ( don't ask, I like this pairing so much I'm even including them in my own fic)
Zaku/Hinata ( yes zaku, poor guy who's arms were broken by Sasuke, and I like this pairing too ^^)

Ok, that was all I had, but, lol, at least you didn't have them yet!


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Dec 26, 2004)

lol latest wierd one ive read was JirayaXIno, lol now where did THAT come from?


----------



## fuzzyfourears (Dec 26, 2004)

aw, am a little sad, that Neji/Kiba pairing sounded kind of cute, but the link took me to a different fic with a different pairing.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 26, 2004)

fuzzyfourears said:
			
		

> aw, am a little sad, that Neji/Kiba pairing sounded kind of cute, but the link took me to a different fic with a different pairing.


I suppose that the pairings appears later on the fic.

The summary of the two fics I posted for NejiKiba are:

_Sasuke x Konohamaru, Neji x Kiba Yaoi, Takes place during ?The sands of time?. Reality is strangely constantly changing but no one seems to notice it but Sasuke and Konohamaru. Yaoi! Chap 22 up_

and

_Sequel to ?Water' With time travel sworn off, they now returned to a completely destroyed Konoha. What?s the best way to raise money to get it rebuilt? Naruto x Gaara, Kakashi x Iruka, Sasuke x Konohamaru, Neji x Kiba, Yaoi Chap 19 up_

Just keep reading, only because it's gigantic it doesn't mean that it doesn't appear, the pairing it's there, it's just that the fic is too big.


----------



## fuzzyfourears (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh! I see. ^^ Well..that Sasuke/Konohomaru kind of backs me up, lol, but now look what you did, I like the Kiba/Neji pairing now. lol. Might want to keep that hidden...^^


----------



## Link and Luigi (Dec 26, 2004)

Depends on how well an author/artist can make it work that makes it good.


----------



## Therahedwig (Jan 6, 2005)

Finally some response!



> Hmm, the Udon one, it's Broken Pencil right? Apparently it's Tsunade/Udon, Anko/Udon and Kurenai/Udon... I didn't read the fic myself (I don't think so, I remember reading the summary but not the fic) , but someone posted the pairings in this fic in the Naruto Pairings thread. Oh the horror!


yep, you're correct!

Nyarlathohep, thanks, I will add them to the list later...

I can indeed remember a SasuIta, the sumanary was:
If you delf deep enough into your soul, what will you find?
It was also a bit SasuNaru,
and it was praticaly like: Normaly sasuke fucks naruto, and when he goes to the basement, where he has itachi chained up, he fucks itachi...
really weird...


----------



## Dyroness (Jan 6, 2005)

Hanabi is definitely one of my favorite characters.... so I'm like (XD Wtf, NaruHanabi? Let's try it out... >_>)
Turned up to be an excellent fic!! =D

Nice list ^^


----------



## Mizura (Jan 21, 2005)

Eh, so there really is a KazekagexHinata pairing in a fic. x_X I thought it might have have been a misinterpretation of the summary of a GaaraXHinata fic (in that fic, Gaara is Kazekage). Guess I was wrong, eh-heh. Great links by the way!

Inoichi x Sakura? -_O


----------



## Shiari (Jan 25, 2005)

I present to thee! Couples that more likely not see the light of day in Manga or Anime, but may see the light of day in Fanfictions!.... If some of these couples see the light of day in a fanfiction....I will have to kill the person, who wrote write them.(Note: There not Yaoi or Yuri pairings)

Female Kakashi/Gai
-.....I might read a fanfic with this couple.

Female Gaara/Naruto
-.....Um....

Kankuro/Sakura
-....Is that even possible?

Female Kakashi/Itachi
-*Duck under a rock before she is killed*

Gaara/Ino
-....<.<...>.>.....Can this even happen?

Female Iruka/Kakashi
-Interesting......I think.

Female Sasuke/Naruto
-.....Um......No comment.

Iruka/Female Itachi
-.....0_0!

Itachi/Female Kisame
-*Tried to imagine a Female Kisame*.....Ugly.

Kimimaro/Female Udon
-....Just creepy.

Sondaime Saritobi/Female Orochimaru
-That is JUST PLAIN WRONG!!!!

Orochimaru/Sakura
-....The HFIL!?!

Orochimaru/Ino
-.....veird.

Tsunade/Sakon
-.....O_o?

Female Jiraiya/Orochimaru
-......GAH! THIS IS AS WRONG AS Sondaime Saritobi/Female Orochimaru....*Tried to imagine a female Jiraiya*...O_O!

Female Kabuto/Orochimaru
-....Not as wrong as Sondaime Saritobi/Female Orochimaru or Female Jiraiya/Orochimaru.

Anko/ Shino
-.....Errr.....<.<..>.>.....Interesting?

Jiroubou/Kurenai
-...Can that even work?

Naruto/Tenten
-Huh?

Kurenai/Kankuro
-THE HECK!?

Rock Lee/Temari
-.The fangirl inside of me want to KILL Rock Lee, since Temari is Shikamaru's
Fangirl side of me:....GRRR!

Gamabunta/Ton-Ton
-.......Err.........I will truely have to kill anyone, who tried to make a fanfiction of this couple.

....I am too lazy to see if these couple already posted.....


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jan 25, 2005)

Shiari said:
			
		

> Female Kakashi/Gai
> -.....I might read a fanfic with this couple.


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Female Gaara/Naruto
> -.....Um....


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Kankuro/Sakura
> -....Is that even possible?


I've seen this one, thanks for reminding me of a weird pairing I still haven't added to the list.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Female Kakashi/Itachi
> -*Duck under a rock before she is killed*


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Gaara/Ino
> -....<.<...>.>.....Can this even happen?


I've seen a SakuGaaIno, does that count?



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Female Iruka/Kakashi
> -Interesting......I think.


Never seen this one, but Iruka is almost female already anyway so meh.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Female Sasuke/Naruto
> -.....Um......No comment.


I've seen this one in a fanfic before.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Iruka/Female Itachi
> -.....0_0!


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Itachi/Female Kisame
> -*Tried to imagine a Female Kisame*.....Ugly.


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Kimimaro/Female Udon
> -....Just creepy.


Never seen this one before, and die for giving an ugly mental image.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Sondaime Saritobi/Female Orochimaru
> -That is JUST PLAIN WRONG!!!!


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Orochimaru/Sakura
> -....The HFIL!?!


I've seen this one like 3 times in a fanfic.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Orochimaru/Ino
> -.....veird.


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Tsunade/Sakon
> -.....O_o?


Never seen this one, and I don't want to.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Female Jiraiya/Orochimaru
> -......GAH! THIS IS AS WRONG AS Sondaime Saritobi/Female Orochimaru....*Tried to imagine a female Jiraiya*...O_O!


Never seen this one before, and you have a weird mind, die.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Female Kabuto/Orochimaru
> -....Not as wrong as Sondaime Saritobi/Female Orochimaru or Female Jiraiya/Orochimaru.


I'm about this sure I have seen this one, but I'm pretty sure I've seen one where Oro's OC daughter called Kabuto mom but he was male.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Anko/ Shino
> -.....Errr.....<.<..>.>.....Interesting?


Never seen this one, and no, it isn't.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Jiroubou/Kurenai
> -...Can that even work?


Never seen this one, and I don't want to, Kurenai deserves trillions of times better.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Naruto/Tenten
> -Huh?


I've seen it like 10 times, it's actually becoming more or less common, and that's a good thing.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Kurenai/Kankuro
> -THE HECK!?


Never seen this one, and I don't want to, Kurenai deserves millions of times better



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Rock Lee/Temari
> -.The fangirl inside of me want to KILL Rock Lee, since Temari is Shikamaru's
> Fangirl side of me:....GRRR!


Never seen this one.



			
				Shiari said:
			
		

> Gamabunta/Ton-Ton
> -.......Err.........I will truely have to kill anyone, who tried to make a fanfiction of this couple.


Never seen this one.


----------



## Shiari (Jan 25, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> Never seen this one.
> 
> Never seen this one.
> 
> ...




*****

At least, Most of them aren't seen, And none of the one I will have to kill the person, who wrote that, are seen either.

Edit: Hey, you said you have seen a Female Sasuke/Naruto.....Where is it? *Might read it*


----------



## BountyxHunter (Jan 26, 2005)

Some of the rare FF pairinings could happen in the Anime/Manga, if given the right moement. 



(fave pairing)Naruto/Tenten has been done a bit (less then NarutoTemari), there are a few good ones. I've seen at least 8 or so, three lemons. I do think Naruto/Tenten could work if Tenten wasn't so minor.

Gaara/Ino has been at least three times. I just don't understand how it work, have they even talked?

Orochimaru/Sakura it's been done at least once. It was a rape fic that's the pairing could work.


Most of the time (if not all) when I male character is changed to a female it's normaly Naruto. So most if not all of the  <name>/male haven't been done. 

The only one of the 5 sounds that has been in a strange pairing is Sakon with Naruto. I just don't see that working.

For what I;ve seen Naruto hasn't been paired with these people

-Sondaime ( hoep no one writes this)

-any member of Konohomaru corp. 

- The forth

- any member of the 5 sounds ( not counting Sakon)

-Asuma

-kin ( I''m kind of Surpised this hasn't been done yet)

-Shizune( He was in a story the Shizune/Naruto hasn't come up yet)

-Kisame

I really do think there's more but I can't think of any. 




I just Really want to know how shika/Neji works, there is a better chance of Naruto/Ino.


----------



## serenatsukino (Jan 26, 2005)

Wait-Why is there a Chouji/Akamaru but no Kiba/Akamaru!  Now *THATS* a crack pairing!  Especially since Akamaru can turn into ANOTHER Kiba...which (finally) gives me a chance to post Yon-Chan's question:

If Kiba and Akamaru were to be set as a Crack pairing in a fic/doujin/whatnot, and Akamaru was in Kiba form...would it be Bestiallity?  Moreso, would it be Masterbation?

I wait for an answer...
(And yes, I'm "serious"-No flames please)


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Jan 27, 2005)

There was this one fic where Sakon/Ukon was the bitch boy of the daughter of Orochimaru, which was supposedly spawned by him according to the summary. This fic was ANBU'd really quick.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Feb 14, 2005)

Shiari said:
			
		

> Edit: Hey, you said you have seen a Female Sasuke/Naruto.....Where is it? *Might read it*


It's right here.

Man, I'm hovering around the 10000 words in the other post, I even had to delete some of my comments about some of the pairings, but I just had to put that GamaBuntaTsunade link there, I have a feeling the author is going to take it off because s/he made it for the V-day.


----------



## Shiari (Feb 15, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> It's right here.
> 
> Man, I'm hovering around the 10000 words in the other post, I even had to delete some of my comments about some of the pairings, but I just had to put that GamaBuntaTsunade link there, I have a feeling the author is going to take it off because s/he made it for the V-day.



*See GamaBuntaTsunade*....WHAT THE FREAKING HECK!? I hope for the author sake she/he does take it off.

Edit: *look at the link*Hey.... It not at Female Sasuke/Naruto....it is Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Feb 15, 2005)

Shiari said:
			
		

> Edit: *look at the link*Hey.... It not at Female Sasuke/Naruto....it is Sasuke and Naruto.


It starts as one, doesn't it? I just checked the summary because it's been a long time since I last saw that one.

What do you consider Female Sasuke/Naruto? That Sasuke was born female or that he uses Oiroke no Jutsu? I consider it the latter.


----------



## Shiari (Feb 15, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> It starts as one, doesn't it? I just checked the summary because it's been a long time since I last saw that one.
> 
> What do you consider Female Sasuke/Naruto? That Sasuke was born female or that he uses Oiroke no Jutsu? I consider it the latter.



Well, both I guess, But I would like to see a Female Sasuke/Naruto when Sasuke was/is born female....Now that is a scaring thought....I would think.

Edit: *look at the fanfiction again* So that why he use the Oiroke no Jutsu.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Feb 15, 2005)

Shiari said:
			
		

> Well, both I guess, But I would like to see a Female Sasuke/Naruto when Sasuke was/is born female....Now that is a scaring thought....I would think.


I only remember one fic where Naruto was born female and it was a SasuNaru.

I've never seen one where Sasuke is born female and it's a SasuNaru or a NaruSasu though and I'm not surprised at all since Sasuke is, after Itachi, the most seme character in fangirls' minds. 

I blame the anime, they uke-fied Naruto to ridiculous proportions, it's just too much for the 90% of the yaoi fangirls' feeble minds and spirits. By the way, I can't even imagine how will the Naruto fanfiction section in ff.net will look like once the anime shows the end of the waterfall fight, it will be true chaos and destruction, I think only the day of the airing of the last episode of Digimon 2 would come close to how that day will look like.

Completely offtopic:
These last days, I've developed a strange liking for those 'Naruto x every female in the series' fics, if only one of them didn't end up as a NaruHina (my most hated pairing ever period) then I would have found my newest favorite type of fic.


----------



## ErikKoekkoek (Feb 15, 2005)

Er, I wrote that so called Naruko/Anko pairing fic; Altered Destiny. But as I pointed out in both A/N's of the chapters I've released so far, it's NOT Naruko/Anko, but Naruko/Hinata. Still weird, I'll admit that much.

So er, please edit it or something so people won't get their hopes up, if they ever would anyway.

Third chapter is incoming though, if anyone was wondering, it's currently being beta-ed.

But hey, I am planning to write Anko/Naruto in the future though. It would just be too cool not to do.


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 15, 2005)

It's not that the anime ukefied naruto...It's the fact that they've atracted fan girls in the first place...

Look at the lotr fandom, or the harry potter fandom...they're filled with sues, stupid slashes and other crap...I've never heard of a decent harry potter fanfic, that wasn't posted on a fansite...

Next to that, 90% of the fangirls don't know the difference between a flame and a critical review...

Well, to show how awfull fangirls can be, see here:
"The Mystery Orochimaru Theatre Thread" On GAFF 

That is just sooo awful, not to forget that this fanfic would make half of the forum willing to kill something...
------------------------

But anyway, it's because there's an anime of it...
<Fangirl_psyche>(insert whiny voice)
And besides, someone with baby blue eyes, and golden, almost sunlike, blond hair, just has to be uke...
</Fangirl_psyche>
BTW fanfiction.net did survive the manga valley of end, and believe it or not, there are fangirls that read the manga(though those are most of the time the age catergory of 18-29)

The only thing that happend after the valley of end, was that a lot of people wrote some really angsty fanfiction, either about naruto getting raped by EBIL!sasuke, or some crap about naruto defeating sasuke, and then a lot of angst(read morning trends, and you'll understand)
The second side effect was that parings like nejinaru and gaaranaru were getting popular(ugh, I hate those, 99% chance of having cute uke naruto...)
And that a LOT of m/f's where being writen...

Thank god it didn't increase the amount of itanaru's really, those are so wrong(especcialy when naruto _likes_ it...*shiver* too wrong...)

But sasunaru ain't that bad to read...if you avoid the highschool fics, the naru-uke meter will go down, and the best is indeed to pick fanfiction of the older fanfic writers...

/End ramble


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't know about you, but I found some SasuNarus when valley of the end ended (mmm, that sounded weird), and I mean SasuNarus not in the sense that eBil!Sasuke rapes Naruto, but in the sense of, you know, fluffy feelings and stuff.

I admit they didn't make apocalyptic amounts as I exxagerated, but they made a bunch of them, and at least 90% of the fangirls (who are mostly around the ages of 12-13, common fanfiction sense dictates that most of the time, older ficwriters' fics are better for obvious reason, of course there are exceptions, but as I said, most of the time) who write all those badfics that the ffANBU love/hate to ANBU are anime-watchers anyway, or so they seem to be. I have noticed the Kakashi Gaiden fics that have been popping out recently though.

The anime uke-fied Naruto like they bitchy-fied Sakura, but yeah, it's because it has an anime.

I haven't seen any increase in NejiNarus or GaaNarus since the end of the waterfall fight, they still seldom pop out.

I stay away from SasuNarus, the uke-meter almost always goes off the scale even when it's not an HS fic (1 out of 5 SasuNarus don't break the uke-meter, instead, it spontaneously combusts), I only read it if somebody recommended it to me, or if I have seen other fics made by the author and I liked them.

By the way, OMFG! 126 C2s!!!!! yesterday there were only 76!!


----------



## Shiari (Feb 15, 2005)

Heh, I am one of the few girls that hate Yaoi and Yuri with the passion of 1000 burning suns! 

Hm....I wonder if anyone will ever do a Female Kakashi/Gai fanfic?(Not counting me.) ...<.<...>.>....At least no one ever did a Fanfic with a Female Gai.(O_O....I can't even imagine a female Gai!)

Funny thing is when I was looking for Female Kakashi/Gai, I found three or four Gai/Kakashi(O_o?) and one Kakashi/Gai.(.......WHY!?) .....<.<..>.>...


----------



## Fairady (Feb 16, 2005)

I usually avoid FF.net like the damn plague it is and look for fanfic rec sites. Unfortunately FF.net is the only way I can find fics for a while so I usually just scan through the summaries. Now, I like just about all types of fics and can be very forgiving on some things. But after five minutes on that site I'm usually about ready to lock and load and find something to kill.

Is it just me or does every sixth fic have the same summary? "~*shes a mystry! found in the woods wounded kakashi must care for teh pretty anbu.*~ kakashixOC OMG so not amarysue!"


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah, it is just the same summary all-over, but sometimes they change kakashi into itachi(you can see his face at least)

And on rare moments you have this uchihasue that is teh pretty and goes make wuv whith the (asexual but ignore that) uchiha prodigy/prodigies...and Sakura gets bashed and Naruto is forgotten about(hell he doesn't even appear I'm afraid, only as plot device...)


----------



## Fairady (Feb 16, 2005)

I used to think that there was nothing in this world that could make me cry. Then I found out about human stupidity and FF.net. I just saw a fic up there with ShinoZaku. I tried to give it a chance, but how does one fall in love with someone they beat up for all of one whole minute?  I mean... just how....*gives up thinking* ing


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 16, 2005)

*Gives fairlady a napkin*

There there, I know it's awfull, but shouldn't be crying, should you, eh?


----------



## abfluvver (Feb 16, 2005)

Ahahaha, I love crack pairings.
They make me happy.
GaiKaka


----------



## Fairady (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah, I should know better than to think too much about some fics. 

Another weird pairing I've seen, GaiEbisu.


----------



## Shiari (Feb 17, 2005)

Fairady said:
			
		

> Ah, I should know better than to think too much about some fics.
> 
> Another weird pairing I've seen, GaiEbisu.



Gai....and WHO!? Ya got to be kidding me! That weird than Gai/Kakashi!

Hime:....Or....Kakashi/Iruka...

.....Heh, You can almost find a lot werid pairings in any Fandom..


----------



## Fairady (Feb 22, 2005)

Hm, it hasn't been written yet but I know someone who wants to write a KibaGaara fic. I'm really starting to like looking for these odder pairings.  :


----------



## haikawaiie (Feb 24, 2005)

Let's see... I've seen one-sided Kankuro/Iruka, Lee/Temari, Lee/Hinata, Itachi/Temari, Itachi/Tenten, Shino/Akamaru, Kakashi/Obito, Orochimaru/Gaara, Orochimaru/Hayate, and Kin/Hinata.


----------



## Tifaeria (Mar 17, 2005)

Bleh, I can't stand Mary-Sue's. If you're gonna create one, might as well create a whole story for that character instead of using other characters.

The weirdest I have seen is ShikaHina. I tried to read it, (and the author was good) but I just didn't see it. I just laughed. I also can't understand ItaSasu cause wouldn't Sasuke castrate himself and serve it to dogs than be nice to his brother?


----------



## killerrabbit (Mar 17, 2005)

If I ever see a Gamabunta/Ino I will go insane and run around screaming.

Ni


----------



## Fairady (Mar 17, 2005)

killerrabbit said:
			
		

> If I ever see a Gamabunta/Ino I will go insane and run around screaming.



That is a scary thought. I'm just dreading finding a Sasori/Moegi fic one of these days.  

Let's see- I'm seeing a lot more fics for Gaara/Sakura now(still don't get the pairing). Didn't actually read these fics so they could be quite good, the pairing just threw me off a bit: Itachi/Hinata and a seperate fic that's Itachi/Hinata/Gaara. 

Almost forgot I saw a fic for Kabuto/Kiba last week too.


----------



## enkie (Apr 1, 2005)

What's a mary-sue again?


----------



## MrZombie (Apr 1, 2005)

enkie said:
			
		

> What's a mary-sue again?



A fan created character, usualy a poorly hidden self insertion, that has the power to defeat any enemy, bend the laws of physics in the fic's universe and make any character fall in love with them.

The oddest pairing I've ever seen is OrochimaruxIno. The mental image must be burned out of my head.


----------



## enkie (Apr 2, 2005)

MrZombie said:
			
		

> A fan created character, usualy a poorly hidden self insertion, that has the power to defeat any enemy, bend the laws of physics in the fic's universe and make any character fall in love with them.



Thanks.  I do see those around, but sometimes they're a bit funny.


----------



## Therahedwig (Apr 2, 2005)

enkie said:
			
		

> What's a mary-sue again?



Look at the second post of this topic...(I discribed a mary sue there)


----------



## izumiyavi (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody seen any OroNeji fics out there? XD I love this pairing... It started off as an RP that was supposed to be SasuNaru... But somehow, it kinda turned into OroNeji... >.>;; 

Oh, and I have a friend who write JiraNaru and JiraxAnyone fics... ^^;;


----------



## Onmyou God (Apr 4, 2005)

I think I shall write a Kyuubi/Gamkichi/Manda/Gamabunta all together, one night, NC-17. Just kidding.


----------



## Fairady (Apr 9, 2005)

Lightning Elemental said:
			
		

> I think I shall write a Kyuubi/Gamkichi/Manda/Gamabunta all together, one night, NC-17. Just kidding.



That's still a scary thought. Because once one person has that thought someone else is having the same thought, and they're probably serious.  will not write will not write will not-

Another weird pairing from the world of crossovers: My friend just found the first part of a FaustVIII/Gaara fic (Faust is from Shaman King). I'm almost too scared to look at it.


----------



## shikainocho (Apr 10, 2005)

In random response to some things I've read ...
Female Gai!!???  *gives you a weird look and cringes in horror*
Love teh Yaoi ^__^
Female Iruka/Kakashi ... Side Effects!!  I love that fic.
I find these pairing lists very amusing ... I can't believe you guys have the time to go looking for all of them!
Lol


----------



## Onmyou God (Apr 11, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE Kabuto/Tsunade! My fav. pairing-EVER!


----------



## Sensou Kage (Apr 14, 2005)

Is there any way to find out the raito of Yaoi fics to yuri fics and the raito of yaoi fics to stright fics. 

Just wondering because I hate yaoi yet it's EVERYWHERE and yuri is like a non-existant myth!!!


----------



## PinkyMcCoversong (May 12, 2005)

okay, so i'm one of those dreaded crack pairings authors.  i wrote a genma/hinata fic!  :s::



it's not all my fault!  it was inspired by the work of


----------



## Therahedwig (May 17, 2005)

Sensou Kage said:
			
		

> Is there any way to find out the raito of Yaoi fics to yuri fics and the raito of yaoi fics to stright fics.
> 
> Just wondering because I hate yaoi yet it's EVERYWHERE and yuri is like a non-existant myth!!!



what do you think of this one: start a comitee on writing yuri and het...

you people are nagging so much on the fact that there are to few lemons with women in them...now why don't you write them yourself.
If you don't have any talent, it won't matter because the mayority of the yaoi fanfiction writers don't have talent...

Or do you think you're to stupid and weak to write a puny little sex-scene?


----------



## PinkyMcCoversong (Jun 1, 2005)

hey kids!  another crack pairing from yours truly, i hope it's up to your believability standards!

the idea came from my friend jeff, who suggested that i write a story that takes place during the time it takes to throw one punch (we always make fun of the fact that nothing ever happens except for like one punch in an episode). here's the results...and the crack pairing(s). it's a one-shot, pretty short (gimme a break...one punch!), and (i'm told) a bit film-noir esque. click the title for the fic 

Title: 
Pairing: Kakashi/Shizune, slight Genma/Shizune
Rating: PG-13
Genre: Action/Romance One-Shot
Synopsis: Shizune finds herself positioned between two of Konoha's most eligible bachelors...and about to be hospitalized. Rated for semi-adult situations and language. One-Shot/Drabble.

PS: hi enkie!  i love red ribbon, hope to see an update on that fic soon!


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 17, 2005)

I want to request for a KakaxAnko and GenmaxShizune fanfic pairing. Lately I've been thinking of writing a story myself based on one of those pairings, but a lot of ideas are scrambling about in my mind right now. I don't know how I'll be sequencing the stories. So I guess I have to think it through. But for now, it would be awesome if one of you talented authors would write about one of those rare pairings! I love them!


----------



## less (Jun 17, 2005)

sensou kage:





> yuri is like a non-existant myth!!!


Actually, it does exist. Not a lot, but some. There's a search button on ff.net, y'know.



You're welcome.

come come violence: I'm not sure wether I'm one of the talented authors to which you referring, but I'm writing challenges these days seeing how my own storyline is stalling. Care to elaborate a little on what kind of story you'd like? Any setting/rating/lenght/whatever in particular?

Fairady: 





> I'm just dreading finding a Sasori/Moegi fic one of these days.



Actually...I kinda wrote one of those. I stumbled over the SasorixMoegi fc and thought the crazy bastards needed some encouragement. I posted it in their fc thread (It's very tasteful).

Don't look at me that way! I did it as a joke!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm glad that someone else other then me notice that NejiGaara is getting popular!! Have you also noticed most NejiGaa tend to be high school stories with child abuse?

Here's are pairings I noticed that are not on the list:
NejiShika
SasukeTayuya
Sasuke/Neji/Naruto
Itachi/Gaara/Hinata
GaaraTenten
the infamous Naruto/EVERYONE-WITH-A-DICK

PS To those who don't know...if you ever see pairings written like 'SasuNaruSasu' with the seme partner's name repeated at the end, it means the role of seme and uke are being switch back and forth.


----------



## Neon (Jun 17, 2005)

Tsunade x Naruto

Yes i have seen it

Yes i even liked it


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 18, 2005)

lessbadnotbetter said:
			
		

> come come violence: I'm not sure wether I'm one of the talented authors to which you referring, but I'm writing challenges these days seeing how my own storyline is stalling. Care to elaborate a little on what kind of story you'd like? Any setting/rating/lenght/whatever in particular?



Well I would honestly like to see some cute, mushy romance occur between KakashiXAnko or GenmaXShizune. Having lemon (explicit parts) is strongly suggested too! OK that is all.


----------



## less (Jun 19, 2005)

Cute and mushy, huh? I'm sure I could do that...
Maybe I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## Sol (Jul 4, 2005)

I think I've even saw an Orochimaru X Chiyo one...


----------



## 8018 (Jul 18, 2005)

on the list in the
first post, i read 
KankuroKibaKankuro

and i was wondering
if anyone knows where
i can find a fic with this
pair



			
				 serenatsukino said:
			
		

> Wait-Why is there a Chouji/Akamaru but no Kiba/Akamaru! Now *THATS* a crack pairing! Especially since Akamaru can turn into ANOTHER Kiba...which (finally) gives me a chance to post Yon-Chan's question:
> 
> If Kiba and Akamaru were to be set as a Crack pairing in a fic/doujin/whatnot, and Akamaru was in Kiba form...would it be Bestiallity? Moreso, would it be Masterbation?
> 
> ...



it would be role playing with another species o.o


----------



## Lackey_H (Jul 18, 2005)

Personally, i want to see some of these weird pairings done in actual fics, and not that crap crack!pairing drabble which most people appear to be referring to.

PS: Unless it's a Tayuya x Naruto. I wanna see anything for that pairing. ANYTHING.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 18, 2005)

Lackey_H said:
			
		

> PS: Unless it's a Tayuya x Naruto. I wanna see anything for that pairing. ANYTHING.




Do I get a cookie or something?


----------



## Lackey_H (Jul 18, 2005)

Cookie? COOKIE!?

Sir, you just earned yourself a whole freaking cookie-jar. XD An extra large one at that.

I mean, woah. This is a pairing i've wanted to write myself but, er, >.> i'm lazy XD. besides i have too much to do already... though. hrm. actually. That could work. mwahahahaha~ *goes off to write*


----------



## ErikKoekkoek (Jul 20, 2005)

Anyone got Tsunade x Naruto fics? Whoah, I wanna read those! I'll also reward any who can find some with a few cookies!


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Jul 22, 2005)

ErikKoekkoek said:
			
		

> Anyone got Tsunade x Naruto fics? Whoah, I wanna read those! I'll also reward any who can find some with a few cookies!


Sure, but instead of cookies I want something to clean my yard with, the storm left all kinds of trash in it.







Also, there are dozens of Naruto harem fics where Tsunade is part of the harem, and there's also the infamous NC-17 TsuNaru fic (but don't expect me to post the link to it here).


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 28, 2005)

I spotted a KakaHina pairing just now...THAT'S just plain weird...:S 


*Spoiler*: _To Nyarlathotep..._ 



I don't if this is against the rules but...can you private message me that infamous NC-17 TsuNaru fic? I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## 8018 (Jul 28, 2005)

i still wanna know if 
someone has seen kankuro x kiba
fanfics >.<

oh well i guess i'll 
look for some o^-^o


----------



## HellFire_UK (Aug 7, 2005)

I've seen a Naruto Hinabi fanfic but I can't remember the title of it.


----------



## kirbee (Aug 7, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> HakuNaru (rated R)



Omg, I'm amazed at how many retarded couplings there. Especially for Haku. The only believable pairings - imo - for him are zabu/haku and naru/haku or haku/naru. :s Hinata? Sakura? GAARA? WTF?!?!?!? And of course, none of the authors of those horrid fics made the pairing the least bit believable. Haku in New York? Wah, I feel like crying now.  

hakuxnaru rated r? If you're referring to the one I'm thinking of, it's so hot. O__________O


----------



## 8018 (Aug 8, 2005)

theres a fanfic
with HakuNaru
that i really loved 
the name i think
its Incubus >.>


----------



## dark_nemesis_7 (Aug 29, 2005)

Yay, I wote two of the crack pairings and my friend (in real life) wrote another. (I the TayuKimi and SakonNaru, him the UkonAnko.)


----------



## Not a Ninja (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, for all the strange/disturbing fanfics out there, we can sleep safe at night knowing that no-one will ever think of doing OroNejiAkaGaa. Oh no. You're thinking about it now, aren't you. _Aren't you!_. OH MY GOD! WHAT HAVE I DONE! GAAAAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## Kunoichi_008 (Aug 29, 2005)

I've read weird ones out there and I really wish I hadn't. These are some of the more well written ones out there:

YondaimexSakura= 
Err . . . don't ask. Just don't ask. -_-''' I wrote this one so I'll let you decide if it's well written or not . . . Oh kami please don't kill me . . .

OrochimaruxSakura= 
This is really well written . . . and that scares me.

Tentenx?= 
Read the whole story and you'll see, I don't wanna spoil it for anyone. Trust me on this. ^_~

KurenaixBaki=
Nicely written.

I've also read:
Kisame/Orochimaru (I'm trying to supress this memory *twitch*)
Kakashi/all the genins plus Konohamaru (It's on FF.net I'm too scared to go look for it. *cowers*)
Pakkun/Akamaru (*twitch*)
Pakkun/Kakashi (*twitch* *twitch* *twitch* *twitch* *twitch* *twitch*  *twitch*)
Neji/Hinata (*twitcheroo*)
Itachi/Sasuke (Those pop up everywhere nowadays . . . :sad )
Temari/Gaara (Sacrilegious blasphemy!!!!)
Kankuro/Gaara (*Starts crying* WHY!? WHY!?)
Jiraiya/Naruto (*whimpers* It's so wrong . . . *cowers*)
Yondaime/Kyuubi ( . . . . . . )
Third Hokage/Orochimaru (*twitch* I'm trying to supress this one too.)


----------



## IQSymphic (Aug 31, 2005)

Itachi x Anko


----------



## Elysium (Sep 19, 2005)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> (actually pretty good)


Though this post is pretty old, if you're still on these forums, thanks for the somewhat advertisement of my fic.  =)

Um, I should introduce myself.  I'm Elysium, the writer of that fic.  ^^  I was just thinking about continuing that fic, and I have another story I'm working on (which isn't online) which is Naruto/Hanabi/Hinata, just to mess things up a bit.  ^^;  It deals with Naruto taking on one student at Tsunade's request, which is one Hyuuga Hanabi.  Of course, the dodgy thing about this fic is that  I'm keeping canon-status with the ages, and having Naruto at age 15-16.  Hahaha... ^^;

Crack pairings are always fun to try out.  I have a Naruto/Anko fic, along with a Naruto/Shizune fic as well in the works.  I don't see anyone trying a Naruto/Moegi fic yet... ^^;

As for other crack pairings I have a interest in...

Sasuke/Tayuya.  I dunno why.  It's just crack, I'm tellin' ya.. ^^

Iruka/Anko/Shizune - two former students of the Sannin fighting over the most fatherly chuunin (according to Naruto, anyway) has a lot of potential.  ^^


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 20, 2005)

If anyone needs the NC-17 Naruto/Tsunade fanfic let me know.  It is awesome BTW  .

Here's some Naruto/Kurenai.  There's this one guy on FFN that pretty much only does Kurenai/Naruto pairings for his fics.

antiassasinguy


----------



## HellFire_UK (Sep 20, 2005)

Does anyone know any NaruAnko???


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 21, 2005)

Naruto/Anko


----------



## Mikah (Oct 12, 2005)

I've seen Sakura/Ibiki and Sakura/Inoichi (Yes, Ino's father) on AFF.


----------



## yami (Oct 28, 2005)

iam a newbe ,  The Vile one, can u post the naruto tusnade nc17 fanfic, PLEASE


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Oct 31, 2005)

So both of my fave pairings (OroKabu and LeeGaa) are considered crack, huhn?  Ah well, they still work for me.

I actually prefer GaaLee, though.  I likes me boys uke.  Uke Gaara makes sense, but uke Lee is a guilty fangirl's pleasure.  

Whoever mentioned KankuKiba is evil for getting me suddenly interested in the pairing...  >.<*


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 5, 2005)

I just remembered.  I read an IbikiKabu fic a while back.  Weird.  But I think it was a fic challenge the author got from a friend.  Still.  Weird.  At least Kabu-kun was the uke.  I don't like him seme too much.


----------



## Therahedwig (Nov 7, 2005)

okey...

This made me go WTF?:


> Azusa's 16 year old kunoichi of Konoha, Uchiha, Jounin, ANBU, famous ninja and stunning. She's falling in love with Kakashi and he's falling in love with her. Is Kakashi able to keep her with him or is he going to lose her to the world? Or worse to Hayate



Hayate?


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 7, 2005)

I <3 weird pairings. I'm even planning to write oneshots for a couple of pairings I don't see mentioned anywhere in this thread. So get prepared for NejiIno, ItaKure (Itachi and Kurenai, pairing inspired by a hentai pic I saw of them), a Shizune triangle between Kabuto and Genma, and my personal favorite, KANKUTEN (Kankurou and Tenten). 

All of the other pairings I saw mentioned somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 8, 2005)

Renegade Raine said:
			
		

> I <3 weird pairings. I'm even planning to write oneshots for a couple of pairings I don't see mentioned anywhere in this thread. So get prepared for NejiIno, ItaKure (Itachi and Kurenai, pairing inspired by a hentai pic I saw of them), *a Shizune triangle between Kabuto and Genma*, and my personal favorite, KANKUTEN (Kankurou and Tenten).
> 
> All of the other pairings I saw mentioned somewhere in this thread.


Kabuto straight?  Qualifies as a weird enough couple/triangle/whatever to me.  XD


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 12, 2005)

Indeed. 

But now NejIno can officially be added to the list. *points to second banner*


----------



## Uchiha_Sin (Nov 14, 2005)

Hahahahaha!!! Those annoying fics are "Mary Sues" huh? Anyone know how that title originated?   Hilarious!


----------



## Therahedwig (Nov 14, 2005)

Uchiha_Sin said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha!!! Those annoying fics are "Mary Sues" huh? Anyone know how that title originated?   Hilarious!


From the startrek fandom, were a fic in which a girl with special powers and haircolour etc. came aboard the ship, was so comon, some lady decided to do a parody, in which such a character came aboard the ship, and the character was named "Mary-Sue"...


----------



## dark_nemesis_7 (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay guys, the moment none of you have been waiting for... Kankuro x Sarutobi! 



Oh yes, and I wouldn't mind if anyone could give me links to SasuKabu... Or TayuKimi...


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 19, 2005)

I actually have a KimiTayu oneshot planned...but I haven't written it yet. :\


----------



## Raptor (Nov 19, 2005)

Hmmm... probably Neji-Ino in 



> If anyone needs the NC-17 Naruto/Tsunade fanfic let me know. It is awesome BTW  .



If it's well written bring it on.   if it sucks... leave it there


----------



## tootaa18 (Nov 21, 2005)

did anyone mention Asuma X Ino already?
i read a couple of fanfictions of those two on FF.net



ok now i`m gonna post about the couples i`d like to see in a fanfic 

*whispers softly so that no one hears:
Baki X Temari  ( i actually have some ideas for a fanfic of them but i`m not a good writer ing )

and...

Iruka X Tsunade 

Gai X Shizune 

Asuma X any female character in Naruto 

if you happen to have any fanfiction of the couples i`ve mention please give me a link :


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2005)

Everybody:

GaaTsu 
GaiNaru 
DeiSasu 
SakonNaru 
KisaHina  <- actually pretty good! :amazed

And notice how they're all from the same author. ^^; He's a very good writer though.


----------



## dark_nemesis_7 (Nov 21, 2005)

Renegade Raine said:
			
		

> I actually have a KimiTayu oneshot planned...but I haven't written it yet. :\



Renegade Raine, DO IT!!!! That is my absolute favourite pairing....

Even check my sig for the fanclub.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 22, 2005)

Okey doke, it's next on my list (although I promised somebody else a KonoMoeg fic...but I have no clue what to do with it right now). 

And I've got another to add to the "weird" fanfic couples, although they're one of the three official couples in Naruto. Fugaku and Mikoto, Sasuke's parent's. Why oh WHY has no one done this couple yet?!


----------



## Sakura (Nov 22, 2005)

the weirdest ive seen so far is probably kurehina. i mean, thatz just wrong


----------



## Peliqua (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm actually a member of the GaaHina FC. -cries-
I know! 

But, its okay, because I've lready been duly punished... by GamaTsuna.


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 22, 2005)

Hell, I co-own the GaaHina FC.  

That's another couple I plan on writing a oneshot for eventually.


----------



## earthshine (Nov 22, 2005)

naruto gets it on with a shadowclone.........damn, he has taken masturbation to a whole new level


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 22, 2005)

There are LJ communities that don't necessarily focus on but have strong concentrations of weird/crack pairings, if you guys want.  I haven't read the majority of stuff there, but it exists.

A particular new discovery I stumbled upon looking up Naruto yaoi made my life yestertoday:    ^.^;;


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 23, 2005)

Raptor said:
			
		

> If it's well written bring it on.   if it sucks... leave it there



I assure you it is well written and awesome.

Naruto/Tsunade -


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 23, 2005)

KabutoXShizune  It's possible XD They're both apprentices of two legendary sannins.

IbikiXAnko   I love this couple! XD


----------



## tootaa18 (Nov 23, 2005)

> KabutoXShizune



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

i hate Kabuto !!

i`ll replace him with Baki XD 

it could work...........atleast in my head XD






> IbikiXAnko   I love this couple! XD



me too.....yay


----------



## Renegade Raine (Nov 23, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> KabutoXShizune  It's possible XD They're both apprentices of two legendary sannins.



Actually, I plan on writing a triangle with Shizune, Kabuto, and Genma. 



> IbikiXAnko   I love this couple! XD



That actually isn't a bad couple...but I like IrukaXAnko better. Sakura even noted that she was a female version of Naruto, and she's around the same age as Iruka, so it would be interesting.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 26, 2005)

I think Anko/Naruto is more interesting.  Especially after she licked his blood.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 26, 2005)

I think I spotted a DeiNeji in a summary recently.


----------



## Therahedwig (Nov 26, 2005)

Meh said:
			
		

> I think I spotted a DeiNeji in a summary recently.


I think I know which one you mean, wasn't it also a SasuSaku?


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 29, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> KabutoXShizune  It's possible XD They're both apprentices of two legendary sannins.


Noooooooooooo!!!!  It's against fake canon for Kabuto-kun to be with anyone else than Orochimaru!

Nah, it's actually an interesting couple to ponder.  I'd be interested in reading this, provided it's well-written.  Raine-san, I'm looking forward to your future KabuShizuGenma triangle ficcie.  ^.^;;


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 1, 2005)

As much as I'm ashamed to admit it, I am a crack writer. I LOVE crack... XD

Let's see.... I've written mostly KakaHina and I once wrote a HakuKaka... I'll just provide a link to my username:



Prepare for your worst nightmare...  crack!


----------



## mistergin (Dec 1, 2005)

earthmancer2200 said:
			
		

> naruto gets it on with a shadowclone.........damn, he has taken masturbation to a whole new level



darn those forbidden jutsus


----------



## yami (Dec 5, 2005)

can sumbody give me more naru/anko(m rated), and naru/tsu(m rated). please


----------



## Therahedwig (Dec 6, 2005)

yami said:
			
		

> can sumbody give me more naru/anko(m rated), and naru/tsu(m rated). please


There ain't much of it...


----------



## dark_nemesis_7 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, if anyone knows of any Sakon stories taht are not Sakon x Tayuya, I'd love to see them ^^


----------



## Therahedwig (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my god!
I just read a LeaderIta fic. (which also implied LeaderOro...) Silly enough, Itachi was in character.:S (even though it makes the mistake of thinking Itachi is allowed to drink alchohol yet, but yeah, that's just me nit-picking...)


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 8, 2005)

You know, to be completely honest, the weirdest pairing on that list, just from looking at it, is Shino/Zaku. It just... boggles my mind.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 8, 2005)

That is kind of weird.  Shino's one of those characters I can't imagine slashed for some reason.  Shika too, with all his crazy pimping abilities, but I've read a few of both of them slashed with Kiba that were kind of cute.


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 8, 2005)

I am a hgue fan of InoKiba. They'd just work so well together.

Well, actually, their personalities would clash, resulting in no understanding or anything... so I guess what i mean to say is, I think they'd be hilarious together.


----------



## Kopykat Kakashi (Dec 8, 2005)

My series of IrukaxAyamexKakashi stories under "The Life of the Ramen Girl" was added to a community for crack pairings though personally I think AyamexIruka is less weird than IrukaxKakashi.

Here's the ffnet link if anyone's interested:
Link removed

Currently working on another sequel where Iruka drinks a love potion meant for Sasuke and does fall for Kakashi (yaoi parody of sorts).


----------



## Therahedwig (Dec 15, 2005)

First Sai Pairing fic has been posted on FF.net!
It's SaiNaru(and implied SasuNaru), and luckily not DanzSai Shota as I feared would happen!

For anyone intrested: 
(though I have to say that Naruto is kind of suffering from the weepyuke syndrom in this...)


----------



## tootaa18 (Dec 17, 2005)

i wish i could find fanfics of my weird pairings ^^
here they are:

*Gai X Tsunade* i actually read one fic of those two but i didn`t like it 

*Iruka X Tsunade*  i think it would work...Iruka is a nice and sweet guy while Tsunade is a strong and bossy woman ^^ 

*Baki X Kurenai*  i was interested in those two after reading a fic of them...i wish the writer would complete it though -_- 

*Kakashi X Hinata*  well, there is a kakashi X sakura fictions so this one is no weirder than them ^^;

*Baki X Temari* same reason as upove

*Asuma X Ino* same reason as upove

*Gaara X Hinata*  mmm..i found a couple of fics of those two but i didn`t like them much....i think i`ll search harder ^.^

*Kankurou X Hinata* woohoo for randomness *dances

*Asuma X Shizune* dunno why i want them together but it seems sweet ^.^

*Asuma X Tsunade* same as upove


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 17, 2005)

If anyone knows any good GaaraXHinata fics, PM me. I found a good GaaraXHinataXSasuke at adultfanfiction, but the author suddenly fell off the face of the earth without warning.


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 18, 2005)

tootaa18 said:
			
		

> *Kakashi X Hinata*  well, there is a kakashi X sakura fictions so this one is no weirder than them ^^;



Was it my one? *has written three: Konoha Academy, Shy and Smile*


----------



## tootaa18 (Dec 19, 2005)

LavenderRaine said:
			
		

> Was it my one? *has written three: Konoha Academy, Shy and Smile*



oh i didn`t read any fic of those two
i didn`t even think that there will be any fic about them ^_^;

nice to know that there is


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 20, 2005)

tootaa18 said:
			
		

> oh i didn`t read any fic of those two
> i didn`t even think that there will be any fic about them ^_^;
> 
> nice to know that there is



I write them! ^^ My account is .


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 21, 2005)

yami said:
			
		

> can sumbody give me more naru/anko(m rated), and naru/tsu(m rated). please



There really isn't any GOOD Naruto/Anko.

I linked the best Naruto/Tsunade on page 6.


----------



## Bya Bya (Dec 21, 2005)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> First Sai Pairing fic has been posted on FF.net!
> It's SaiNaru(and implied SasuNaru), and luckily not DanzSai Shota as I feared would happen!
> 
> For anyone intrested:
> (though I have to say that Naruto is kind of suffering from the weepyuke syndrom in this...)


And now, the author added a second chapter (tho it's not as HAWT as the first one ^^;


----------



## Therahedwig (Dec 21, 2005)

Tried to update the list a bit with the pairings already discussed...

oh, and Nyarlathotep, the official term for 'anbuefication' is MSTing, reffering to the program 'Mysterie Science Theater 2000'. 
(Here's a great MST BTW.)



> And now, the author added a second chapter (tho it's not as HAWT as the first one ^^;


Already knew that.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 21, 2005)

Naruto Harem fics are considered crack pairings I think.


----------



## firelid (Dec 25, 2005)

*HakuKimi anyone?*

have anyone seen a Haku/Kimimaru pairing?

i admit, when Kimi ran across Haku and Zabuza that one instant on his way to the Mist Village... did anyone thought of 'au' where Kimimaru went wif them and Zabuza accepted him as a new 'weapon'?

imagine the possibilities!!! how that would change the encounter wif team 7 or r they gonna meet at all!!

too bad i have no writing skills (i've tried, believe me -_-')

wierdest pairings i've read: (actually read!!)
Sasu/Naru/Oro/Ita.... or something like that - i was like.... 0_0 (very.... 'educating' experience)
sasuke likes naruto and orochimaru likes sasuke, later oro/ita....i think there was someone else too, but i forgot

firelid ^____^


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 26, 2005)

Great and thus the Sai/Naruto crap starts  .


----------



## Bya Bya (Dec 26, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Great and thus the Sai/Naruto crap starts  .


Sai/Naruto is love <3


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 3, 2006)

If yami is still around, I found a good M-rated Naruto/Anko fic if you are interested or anyone else for that matter.  Really, its actually pretty good.


----------



## yami (Jan 9, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> If yami is still around, I found a good M-rated Naruto/Anko fic if you are interested or anyone else for that matter.  Really, its actually pretty good.



yea i am around. PLEASE give it to me, thanx in advance


----------



## Popsoda (Jan 9, 2006)

GaaraxHinata threw me for a bit, as I just sat there for a moment thinking 'HOW?!', but curiosity got the better of me, and now I think I've read the entire fandom >_<

I also know there is a NejixIno in existence somewhere in cyber space.

And I read one doujinshi where it was IrukaxRabbit. THAT, my friends, was disturbing on a deep and fundamental level.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 10, 2006)

yami said:
			
		

> yea i am around. PLEASE give it to me, thanx in advance



*http://www.tokyotosho.com/*

I recommend ch. 7  .

And you're welcome.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 12, 2006)

Someone--I can't remember now, errp--posted a Tenten X Dragons fic in the Tenten and Toki-sama topic in the Konoha TV section.  I haven't read it, but I'm assuming it's supposed to be crack.  That's gotta be the most disturbing fic coupling I've seen recently.  It's only a joke coupling, but still.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jan 15, 2006)

im looking for the one with Iruka and Kakashi, Kakashi and Naruto, Sasuke and Naruto, Neji, Gaara and Naruto. Has any one seen it? Does anyone know where I can find it?

never mind, I found it
*shudders*


----------



## Insomniac43 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else mentioned this pairing, but:

ShinoKurenai

HUH? WTF? Eeeeeeeeew! over a ten year age difference, he's her pupil...May I repeat, EEW!


----------



## Velessa (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey one of my fanfics is linked on the first page, kewl. It has Gaara/Anko, Gaara/Haku, and a little bit of Orochimaru/Ino. I really want top see more OroxIno fics.


----------



## darklinnah (Jan 28, 2006)

Insomniac43 said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone else mentioned this pairing, but:
> 
> ShinoKurenai
> 
> HUH? WTF? Eeeeeeeeew! over a ten year age difference, he's her pupil...May I repeat, EEW!



Its like KakaSaku.


----------



## Therahedwig (Feb 3, 2006)

Added YamaSaku!

(And why are there still two fanfiction sections?)


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 9, 2006)

Any of the teacher/pupil pairings are just no.  Unless you want to make a joke out of GaiLee, then that's okay.  But seriously...no.  X.x;;


----------



## Velessa (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, can someone reccomend some Ino x Kin or Ino x Kiba fics?????


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh i wrote a joke fic that has a bit of Lee and Kisame(haha yeah you read that right) its in my sig. It starts in the later chapters, don't ask my sister thought it would be funny. lol


----------



## Velessa (Apr 10, 2006)

c'mon let's keep this thread alive


----------



## Therahedwig (Apr 14, 2006)

Velessa said:
			
		

> c'mon let's keep this thread alive


Okay!

*Bump*
Maybe I should put this in my sig or something...


----------



## 8018 (Apr 14, 2006)

anyone have more kibakankuro
fics ;-;
i need some >.<


----------



## zaccheo (Apr 16, 2006)

Shiari said:
			
		

> Well, both I guess, But I would like to see a Female Sasuke/Naruto when Sasuke was/is born female....Now that is a scaring thought....I would think.
> 
> Edit: *look at the fanfiction again* So that why he use the Oiroke no Jutsu.



(fine this is a bit late, but...)

I made a female Sasuke. You all had just to kill me now. LOL . 

Err, do i have to put the summary here? Anyway, here it is. It's entitled Reincarnation. Pls. dont judge the summary or the early chapters or the title, you might like it (I hope)


----------



## mr_yenz (Apr 25, 2006)

...The following pairings exist in fanfiction. 

O_O

- Kakashi x Yamato
- Yondaime x Shizune
- SasuIru
- SasoDei
- IruKaka 
- AsuKaka
- OroNaru
- KakaShizu
- IruAnko/AnkoIru
- OroKaka
- SakuHina



...That's it, until I find more.


----------



## shikaxkabu (May 27, 2006)

*shikakabu*

someone should totally make a shikakabu fic and/or anything with kabu as the seme like kabushika kabusasu or kabunaru
that would be awesome!


----------



## Velessa (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh yeah I read a very cool Ino X Oro fic a month ago on fanfiction.net


----------



## NashvilleDreamer (Jul 14, 2006)

I once saw a *cough* HinaOro one... but we *cough* really don't talk about that anymore... >.>

And I saw a KibaKankuro one on ff.net... or was it AFF...meh...


----------



## seraluanma (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay...I actually have found some art that goes for those crack pairings everyone keeps coming up with. Seriously, some of these make even MY head hurt!

Ibiki/Ino (has anyone even said this one?):

*Spoiler*: __ 









I have found a female Kisame. Bow to me! 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Naru/Hyuuga duo:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Gaara/Hinata:

*Spoiler*: __ 









And Genma/Sakura, which has never once crossed my mind till I saw this:

*Spoiler*: __ 









If you find a weird couple you want a pic of, I might have it somewhere in my collection. 

If you find an odd couple pic, I would love to see if I have it already!

I also can't remember where half this work is from, so if it's yours, I'll give credit.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 16, 2006)

genma/sakura ....thanks for posting sera! ^_^


----------



## Shika_Nara (Jul 16, 2006)

Kakashi X Yonadaime is awesome!XP


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

hmmm... i always thought NaruHina or SasuSaku were stupid pairings...

but thats just me.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 17, 2006)

We also have Konohamaru x Chiyo-baasama. Talk about boundless love.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 17, 2006)

hmm, i?ve read a Fanfic with SakuraxOrochimaru, that was really weird


----------



## Mangekyou Byakugan (Jul 17, 2006)

NaruTayuya
NaruKin
NaruKurenai
NaruInuzukaHana(kiba's sister)
NaruKyuubi(femaleKyuubi) (my fav)



(looking for NaruAyame, LOL)


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jul 17, 2006)

woot, NaruxKyuubi? There?s nothing better than that, right?


----------



## Anego (Jul 17, 2006)

Itachi - Shizune


----------



## tenshi ninja (Jul 17, 2006)

These two in the same story, but I found one on ff.net with
TemaxNeji
TenxShika
and another story had
TenxShino


----------



## seraluanma (Jul 17, 2006)

I found an Itachi/Neji crackilicious one-shot. It was hilarious!


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 18, 2006)

I read a SasuTen once... and liked it.


----------



## yamimagic (Jul 20, 2006)

If japanese fanworks are included, then you should add Jiraiya x Yondaime, Yondaime x Kakashi, and the ever illustrious JiraiyaYondaimeKakashi. I also found sometime involving TsunadeYondaime (Yes, in that order, because of course she'd top.) but I ran away screaming before I could really get a good look.

Yay for random (but hot) as hell Yondaime shipping~! *Waves banner.*


----------



## yamimagic (Jul 21, 2006)

Was fic browsing and I just found SasoriDeidara and OrochiShikamaru over at ficwad.com. Scary, scary stuff.


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 21, 2006)

once read a naruto/temari out of the blue (don't like reading any pairings that dont include sakura ) it was strangely very interesting and well written...

also found some jiroubu/kidoumaru once


----------



## Duckling (Jul 29, 2006)

Few weird ones I've seen (Seen, not read. At least, not yet) are:

DeiSaku (Many times, surprisingly. In most, Dei either joins Konoha, or Sakura joins Akatsuki o.o'')
DeiHina (... WTF?)
DeiIno (I repeat: WTF?)
GaaDei (Erm... okay...)
SasoDei (Not so weird, IMO. Haven't read any, but I read this humorous one where Deidara and Sasori were arguing which one'd be the Seme "if" they had a relationship. Deidara ended up following Sasori and calling him "Seme-Sama", or something. It was funny =D)
DeiNaru/NaruDei (Not sure which one, but I bet the first one)

... Yeah, they all include Deidara. It's no wonder, though, because I was searching fics of him. Now, to search for fics of Kakashi.


----------



## chibiheart (Jul 30, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> once read a naruto/temari out of the blue (*don't like reading any pairings that dont include sakura *) it was strangely very interesting and well written...
> 
> also found some jiroubu/kidoumaru once



For some reasons, me too ! I think SasuHina and GaaHina are really weeird...


----------



## pinescentedbubble (Jul 30, 2006)

ZetsuxKisamexTobixDeidara
Made by yours truly and a few of her friends at 3am before Houkocon.


----------



## _allismine_ (Jul 30, 2006)

Um...OrochimaruXSasuke, KankuroXGaaraXTemari, KyuubiXNaruto, SasukeXNaruko (Naruto's Oiroke no Jutsu thing), GaaraXHinata, SasukeXHinata, JiraiyaXOrochimaruXTsunade, ItachiXSakura, The AkatsukiXEach Other, and that's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Duckling (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm, just got few more:

ALxOro (...)
OroxSaso. (... I never knew a puppet could be raped. *Shudders*)
TenxIta (... Yup. TenxIta. You read correctly... Ah, and TenTen was the Akatsuki Leader too =D It was a humour fic, or, was supposed to be >>)
TemaxNeji (Neh, haven't read, but seen)

... Can't think of more now. I also didn't find KakaxDei fic. Bah...


----------



## Bya Bya (Jul 31, 2006)

Winged Freak said:
			
		

> Hmm, just got few more:
> 
> ALxOro (...)
> OroxSaso. (... I never knew a puppet could be raped. *Shudders*)
> ...


PM me links to AL x Oro and Oro x Saso ^^


----------



## humpa (Aug 4, 2006)

someone make me itachi x anko


----------



## BlightHyaki (Oct 10, 2006)

*...*

anybody got Naruto/Shizune?


----------



## shiru (Oct 29, 2006)

*Unusual pairings*

Unusual pairings, eh? *cracks knuckles* Here we go.

The ones that are actually (believe it or not) VERY good reads!

 (funny)
 (one-sided, a little comedic)

 (very sad, I recommend)

And others: 
 (one-sided, in chapter 4)







Unusual pairings, eh? *cracks knuckles* Here we go.

The ones that are actually (believe it or not) VERY good reads!

 (comedy)
 (one-sided, a little comedic)

 (this is actually a very sad piece, I recommend)

And others: 
 (one-sided, in chapter 4)


----------



## Velessa (Nov 16, 2006)

I found InoxOro once


----------



## element_ice (Feb 7, 2007)

there was the saiaku one i read where sakura was delerious and thought sai was sasike, and sauke saw them and, um... yeah... and ther was the naruto/third/konohamaru threesome i heard about.... *shudders* and this is out of nowhere , but eminem was a fat baby....yes


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 21, 2007)

*Haku/Hinata.* 

I shit you not, I have seen this..._twice_.


----------



## catiprojectc (Feb 24, 2007)

lol probarly already asked but does anyone have a shikamaruxAsuma
or kibax kankuro 

(yeah I know first pairing maybe a bit odd but somewhere I think they would match good)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Mar 1, 2007)

Crack pairings that my friend and I have come up with:

YondaimexTayuya
AnkoxSasori
AnkoxItachi
HinataxDeidara
KisamexSakura

I've actually started writing a DeiHina fic.


----------



## rawzsi (Mar 7, 2007)

SilverFoxGirl said:


> Crack pairings that my friend and I have come up with:
> 
> YondaimexTayuya
> AnkoxSasori
> ...



The HinataxDeidara and KisamexSakura ones cracked me up XD Now I'm going to try to find stories with those pairings, lol.


----------



## Detsu (Mar 13, 2007)

I once saw a HakuxSasuke

Do they know Haku's a boy ? !


----------



## _allismine_ (Mar 13, 2007)

A YondaimeShigureEbisu three-way.


----------



## Detsu (Mar 13, 2007)

_allismine_ said:


> A YondaimeShigureEbisu three-way.


----------



## _allismine_ (Mar 13, 2007)

It was the most frightening thing I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Detsu (Mar 13, 2007)

Some people may be turned on


----------



## Coyote (Mar 14, 2007)

SakonTayuya ( *_* )
SakonHinata ( O_O' )
SakonSakura ( oh god =.=' )


----------



## Raiju (Mar 14, 2007)

YondaimexAyame the ramen girl (wtf O.o.....)


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 15, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Sorry, my eyes were burned out of my skull when I read "ChojiAkamaru".


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 15, 2007)

Raiju said:


> YondaimexAyame the ramen girl (wtf O.o.....)


Ramen girls need love too.


----------



## tsunade1095 (Mar 15, 2007)

*lol*



Raiju said:


> YondaimexAyame the ramen girl (wtf O.o.....)




wow how wierd....


----------



## montypython (Mar 16, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Ramen girls need love too.



 hahahaha I lolled


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 24, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Sorry, my eyes were burned out of my skull when I read "ChojiAkamaru".


wtf?! 


TemaTayu / TayuTema <3 XD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sakonster said:


> SakonTayuya ( *_* )
> SakonHinata ( O_O' )
> SakonSakura ( oh god =.=' )



SakonHinata might be cool...


----------



## gothiccat (Apr 16, 2007)

I have to admit, some of those (okay, maybe all of them) are pretty weird. I stumbled upon one fanficion once that hosted OrochimaruXSakura!! An another that had JirayaXTemari!!! Ewww!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Apr 19, 2007)

OrochimaruxSakura doesn't surprise me. Sakura's been paired up with everybody. But TemarixJiraiya? Weird...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (May 23, 2007)

*coughs* Okay, my friend wants me to post a challenge here. She challenges someone to write a good TayuyaxKyuubi fanfic.


----------



## .Reiko (May 23, 2007)

I must say.

Oroxsaku
Kakaxsaku
NaruxSasu and so forth.. same sex couple.. thats just.. not right..
asumaxino
asumaxsaku (...o.O)

are the weirdest Ive seen..


----------



## Traveler (Jun 9, 2007)

I am highly offended that you call NaruSaku and NaruSasu weird I suggest you take them off the list.
But I have some to make up for it I have seen NaruKin, and NarutoXSasuke's mom. (Where Naruto is Itachi's father for some reason. And that's why Sasuke is weaker than his brother was the strange lesson from the story.)


----------



## Therahedwig (Jun 9, 2007)

Traveler said:


> I am highly offended that you call NaruSaku and NaruSasu weird I suggest you take them off the list.
> But I have some to make up for it I have seen NaruKin, and NarutoXSasuke's mom. (Where Naruto is Itachi's father for some reason. And that's why Sasuke is weaker than his brother was the strange lesson from the story.)



dude, all the pairings, no matter how common or weird they are where put on the list, just for the pairing's sake.
I'm also a narusasu fan, but still I put it on the list


----------



## siyu (Jun 9, 2007)

*One of my favorite FF.net authers likes OroHina.  *


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 9, 2007)

^Now that's one I haven't heard of before.


----------



## katiekitten (Jun 9, 2007)

If you are looking to list all pairings, you're missing quite a few. XD

KisaSaku - I've found a couple of good ones of this pairing, actually. I love how it is portrayed. 

Deisaku - Something I've written myself, and there are quite a few good ones out there. Crack pairings for the world!

Let's see... Deitobi, there's loads of good stories on them, (I've written two as well. XD)

Zetsu X Tobi - Not something I agree with, but I did find a good one.

XD LeaderXBlue is quite amusing. (Blue being the unknown member) There's also LeaderXZetsu.

SasoDei is another common one, as is KakuHidan - Are those two even up there? O.o

HidanTema - Was written quite well, too. :3

I've seen fanart for KakuTsun, although I don't see how it could ever work, and another weird, but apparently slightly popular, Deiten.

I think that's about it.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 10, 2007)

Then to make it fair NaruHina (Ugh) has to be on the list because some people think of it as a crack paring. (Including me <_< >_>)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 10, 2007)

Seeing as the only pairings that actually occur in the canon are DanxTsunade and AsumaxKurenai, pretty much any pairing we come up with is going to be crack.


----------



## Kaiwai (Jun 13, 2007)

SaruEnma?????
*traumatized*


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

I want Kankuro/Temari!


----------



## KakaHeishi (Jun 20, 2007)

I really can't be bothered to read through alllllllllllllllll of this.

but.

a. I hate Kakashi and Iruka pairings. Not only for my undying love for Kakashi, but for the pure fact that Iruka IS DAMN ANNOYING.

b. Sasuke and Naruto pairings are just.. wrong.

c. Naruto and Hinata should blates be together.

d. I'm not a fan of Yaoi but, my best friend and I always make a coupling out of Deidara and Sai. O.o' Not really sure why.. it's funny, I guess.

e. OC characters are awesome. Everyone should have one. Ulitmate accessory. xD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 20, 2007)

Heishi.Emiari said:


> e. OC characters are awesome. Everyone should have one. Ulitmate accessory. xD



*remembers fanfic she edited that had almost a hundred OCs* Yes. As long as they're made right.


----------



## KakaHeishi (Jun 20, 2007)

It IS quite hard to make an OC, I made one for roleplaying purposes. I'm still playing around it, and some of it doesn't make sense still. But, if you want to have a look...



The biography for my character is based on my Naruto roleplay rather than the actual Naruto. So, don't pick at it too much. x.x'


----------



## KorinaCaffeine (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, man, fanfics? I've seen everyone paired with everyone. xD Mostly Everyone/Sakura, though, because I love her.

Odd pairings I've seen and the best fanfics for 'em:

 No joke. 

 This one's _really_ good. I'm actually the beta for it, so you KNOW it's awesome. 

 It's pretty. I like the introspection.

 Been around for forever and a half. But it's still good. Just hope they update soon.

 Short, but sweet.

 There aren't many HidanSaku fics besides this one and , I'm sad to say.

 I swear to you it's cute.

 That's mine. I've seen a large influx of DeiSaku fans and fics, and that makes me a very happy puppy.

That's all I can think of so far. My good friend is working on a Yondaime/Sakura/Third Kazekage fic (I shit you not), something about her being stuck in limbo and meeting them. She's also working on a really, _really_ good Kakuzu/Sakura fic.

I've been working on a TobiSaku fic for ages, but I'm not sure when or if I'll ever upload it. :/


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 29, 2007)

@Heishi: Where's the bio for the character? I don't see it.

@Korina: I've actually read the KimiSaku one before  *goes to read the others*


----------



## KakaHeishi (Jun 29, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#100 said:


> @Heishi: Where's the bio for the character? I don't see it.



Sorry, I've taken it off briefly to update it.

I'll give you a buzz when it's done :]



I think TsuxOrochimaru is a funny one

or

SakonxUkon..

BUT

that's gross..


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 29, 2007)

I fully support the TsuOro pairing! ^^ And I know people that support SakonxUkon


----------



## Freiza (Jul 15, 2007)

lol, this was interesting, and thanks for this. good job


----------



## wolfman (Dec 29, 2007)

has anyone got any Naru Kiba doujins or fanfics? 

If so heres a cookie, and please PM it to me or post it here please.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone notice that most of these are Yaoi pairings...

GIVE ME MOAR HANABIxNARUTO! (Hanabi makes Naruto her bitch >>)


----------



## wolfman (Dec 30, 2007)

wolfman said:


> has anyone got any Naru Kiba doujins or fanfics?
> 
> If so heres a cookie, and please PM it to me or post it here please.




My bad I didn't mention, has anyone got any YAOI Naru/Kibadoujins or fanfics that they can show me?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow. This thread is alive again. Sorry, I don't recall ever seeing one of those. Have you tried the character filtering on fanfiction.net?

@Griff: There's a NaruHanabi fic on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Yume-chan (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm way too lazy to see if anyone's mentioned this yet, but I once saw a ZetsuHinata fic.  BTW, are you deciding what's weird based on how unlikely it is to happen in the actual manga or just on general weirdness?  Because Orosasu is totally weird but it's also pretty heavily implied in the manga.  (Like on the cover page of chapter 345, lol.)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Jun 16, 2008)

ZetsuHina :S I think we're picking them on how often it appears in fandom. So OroSasu doesn't count, as it's fairly well known.


----------

